# Micromilspec Makes Custom Watches For Military Units Worldwide



## Time keeper132

Whoa! Love it, however, I am curious as to what the diameter size for these pieces is? Is that a part of the customization?


----------



## Cioran

The bezel looks like 39 mm (from the autoCAD drawings available on the site).


----------



## Medusa

I would like to see more information on the United States Army Parachute Team using these watches if its available. I was unable to find any. 

Are they referring to a US Army Parachute team? Or the US Army Parachute team; the Golden Knights?


----------



## Micromilspec

Medusa said:


> I would like to see more information on the United States Army Parachute Team using these watches if its available. I was unable to find any.
> 
> Are they referring to a US Army Parachute team? Or the US Army Parachute team; the Golden Knights?


Hi Medusa, they are live here MICROMILSPEC

Best,
Henrik


----------



## Micromilspec

Time keeper132 said:


> Whoa! Love it, however, I am curious as to what the diameter size for these pieces is? Is that a part of the customization?


Thank you! They are 42mm wide. Features are only listed to units, however we will take the feedback and publish a section to our front page as well.

Best, 
Henrik.


----------



## Medusa

Micromilspec said:


> Hi Medusa, they are live here thegoldenknights.micromilspec.com
> 
> Best,
> Henrik


I was unable to open anything. It just lead me to this thread.

Do you have any images of the United States Army Golden Knights Parachute team with micromilspec watches?


----------



## Joshua G

There's nothing on the site. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jonathan T

Joshua G said:


> There's nothing on the site. 🤷‍♂️


I see the same thing. Guess it's the holidays - nobody running the website


----------



## Micromilspec

Jonathan T said:


> I see the same thing. Guess it's the holidays - nobody running the website


Hi both, happy holidays!
What site did you visit? 
Our website is https://micromilspec.com/

U.S Parachute Team is MICROMILSPEC


----------



## Hollywood Quiet

So how do we get the "special invitation?"


----------



## Micromilspec

Hollywood Quiet said:


> So how do we get the "special invitation?"


Hi Hollywood Quiet, 
The project is done in collaboration with goldenknightsalumni.org. You can reach them here [email protected]

You can also send me an email at [email protected] and I can put you in touch with the right person.
Sincerely,
Henrik.


----------



## Shockwave

Website shows no watches just your logo constantly rotating.


----------



## PolishX

click the spinning logo and drag down. not much there, its really a click bait . Nothing to see here


----------



## James_

PolishX said:


> click the spinning logo and drag down. not much there, its really a click bait . Nothing to see here


Can you elaborate on why you think there is nothing to see and that it's click bait? 

Seems like a very cool well designed site showcasing their watches. 

Not my cup of tea but but seems like some people who buy lots of microbrand type watches might like these.


----------



## PolishX

James_ said:


> Can you elaborate on why you think there is nothing to see and that it's click bait?
> 
> Seems like a very cool well designed site showcasing their watches.
> 
> Not my cup of tea but but seems like some people who buy lots of microbrand type watches might like these.


Sure, I'll list a few, I worked in marketing part time for over 7 years so this isn't my first rodeo. So to recap quickly red flags that scream danger to buyers and investors include the below list.

No data on pricing, materials, movement, or availability, minimum orders etc.
No live links to "In The Press" industry evals, test & evals or news updates since launch
Only live links are to other social media sites (62 Instagram posts in 48 weeks is terrible marketing) 1800 FB followers in 2 1/2 years. I've worked marketing before and these are very low numbers for any real media push
Baseless claims about collaborating with military units that are no longer in existence (US Army Asymmetrical Warfare Group (AWG) at least, was deactivated March 2021.)
US Army and DOD would not freely let AWG endorse a product like this from a start up but that is a whole other can or worms
Baseless claims of being The Premier Choice for Military Units & First Responders". No endorsements or anything close to a certification or agreement to use the units name or likeness. This is a huge issue also that many people don't realize is an issue. These units are not endorsing these products at all.
Offer of free work ups and sample is also a marketing red flag. When you put them out there on a home page it screams desperation and bad marketing/business plan. That should be discussed with the client behind closed doors not on the main page.


----------



## James_

PolishX said:


> Sure, I'll list a few, I worked in marketing part time for over 7 years so this isn't my first rodeo. So to recap quickly red flags that scream danger to buyers and investors include the below list.
> 
> No data on pricing, materials, movement, or availability, minimum orders etc.
> No live links to "In The Press" industry evals, test & evals or news updates since launch
> Only live links are to other social media sites (62 Instagram posts in 48 weeks is terrible marketing) 1800 FB followers in 2 1/2 years. I've worked marketing before and these are very low numbers for any real media push
> Baseless claims about collaborating with military units that are no longer in existence (US Army Asymmetrical Warfare Group (AWG) at least, was deactivated March 2021.)
> US Army and DOD would not freely let AWG endorse a product like this from a start up but that is a whole other can or worms
> Baseless claims of being The Premier Choice for Military Units & First Responders". No endorsements or anything close to a certification or agreement to use the units name or likeness. This is a huge issue also that many people don't realize is an issue. These units are not endorsing these products at all.
> Offer of free work ups and sample is also a marketing red flag. When you put them out there on a home page it screams desperation and bad marketing/business plan. That should be discussed with the client behind closed doors not on the main page.


Not every brand has to go down the Kickstarter route or official military supply route like CWC or MOD stock number like Time Factors. Seems like they are a fancy Undone type and using certain military and service groups as inspiration. Also Facebook followers or Instagram posts isn't a really a fair way of judging a brand. Not every brand follows the same path. I'll never buy a social media brand like Ming or Kurono Tokyo.

After a quick search here's the Fratello review 









Independent Insights: MICROMILSPEC × Haaland "Goldenboy", Sartory Billard, Feynman Timekeepers, And Studio Underd0g Play The April Fool


I don't know about you, but this week has been a good one. First of all, the weather has been glorious here in England. Long may it continue. I have plans




www.fratellowatches.com





And Coosten 









Micro Milspec N.3 – taktische Militäruhr aus der Schweiz


Mit der offiziellen Uhr von TMBN, Micro Milspec N.3, kommt ein extrem robuster Zeitanzeiger auf den Markt -> Entwickelt und produziert in der Schweiz.




coolsten.de





I assume even though the supposed endorsements aren't linked, they will be there after a quick search. 

I quoted your initial post saying it's click bait with nothing to see, which was completely unfair and wrong. All brands are baiting us so why single them out. It looks like a fairly interesting brand with some novel design ideas. I won't be buying one when the shop "opens in a few weeks" and I guess you won't be either 😋 It's just another watch to buy or not.


----------



## PolishX

It is click bait, vague claims with no real prices and glossy pics ? Click Bait 101 from a marketing point of view . I made my comments from a professional point of view in marketing and product engagement and yes social media push on new products is supremely important. Don't believe me ask anyone who has worked a new product launch. What I am doing is, I am judging the company by their LACK of push on the content and cost of their product ANYWHERE that is easily consumable. Ask yourself would you buy any watch if you didnt know the cost, caliber or material ? with baseless claims of greatness and ruggedness ? No I think not. But yes someone will unfortunately

The fact their management is so disengaged as to have their web site masters launch a page with this many dead links and no specifics about a product is astounding. The unsubstantiated claims of endorsements by military and first responder agencies with no proof is 100% misleading and wrong. Also the fact you had to go and search for the reviews that were suppose to be on the dead links is sloppy web site basics and agains points to bad operations and leadership

Now I will level this out there, I have to ask why are you so hard on defending this brand ? You made one statement *"*_*I assume even though the supposed endorsements aren't linked, they will be there after a quick search.*_ " That's very odd and not how that works on this side of the Atlantic. Here if you get an endorsement from a Law Enforcement, Military, or First Responder Agency, or agencies like the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD) or National Tactical Officers Association (NTOA) those credentials and approval are displayed upfront because it aids massively to the credibility of your product and has been shown increase sales. Thats not what happened in this case and you seem just give them a pass and take the attitude that endorsements will show up eventually.

Like you said this isn't my cup of tea and not a watch I will buy, but some one out there may not be aware of how much this looks like a smoke and mirror show and could actually be sold on this show. But I'll step out of the thread now I'm comfortable I've said my piece .


----------



## WacasG

Real nice


----------



## Danilao

Fuffosi


----------



## Perseverence

Where are the pictures of the these Infantry and US Army demo teams wearing these watches?


----------



## teckel12

Perseverence said:


> Where are the pictures of the these Infantry and US Army demo teams wearing these watches?


Hard to show pictures that don't exist.


----------



## Inkahalo

Perfect watches for extreme situations lke working at a Trona mine ...


----------



## Kugellager

Inkahalo said:


> Perfect watches for extreme situations lke working at a Trona mine ...


Except that Trona mines are real. 😁


----------



## TheGanzman

I'm out...and I wasn't even "in"!


----------



## ray126

It seems their focus is slapping a logo on a watch as opposed to making a great watch. Kind of like the Heinz ketchup watch.

edit: Heinz should have had ketchup falling out of the bottle when the hands hit the 6:00 position. I’ve missed my calling


----------



## stevepow

Odd designs with small numbers - I don't get it. Usually military watches are about function, specific features, ruggedness, readability, etc. I don't see any of that going on here. Looks more like a commemorative or "club" gift watch. Just Google best military watches - you'll see they generally aren't like these.


----------



## tockandroll

Can confirm the limited run is for Golden Knights and alumni. Can also confirm with 100% certainty that this watch is not useful in any way when jumping from an airplane.


----------



## seadial

Looking for reflected glory by name dropping is not unknown in marketing, but why would military not decide on proven and established watches and instead take on what is a military fashion watch with no track record? Like all the "Abyssal Plain" watches that never get wet, but look the part to non-divers. Basically attracting custom by association which may be more implied than any reality.


----------



## teckel12

Inkahalo said:


> Perfect watches for extreme situations lke working at a Trona mine ...


But no pictures of the watch actually being worn by a trona miner.


----------



## BundyBear

seadial said:


> Looking for reflected glory by name dropping is not unknown in marketing, but why would military not decide on proven and established watches and instead take on what is a military fashion watch with no track record? Like all the "Abyssal Plain" watches that never get wet, but look the part to non-divers. Basically attracting custom by association which may be more implied than any reality.


Agree with you. Looks more like a commemorative kind of watch.


----------



## Turbo Tension

I would have been more interested in these watches with a functioning website and less emphasis on questionable credentials. This reminds me of the import tuner websites in the early 2000s.


----------



## teckel12

Turbo Tension said:


> I would have been more interested in these watches with a functioning website and less emphasis on questionable credentials. This reminds me of the import tuner websites in the early 2000s.


It also appears that it's exactly the same watch, with just a different dial.


----------



## TrevorThomas

Nice looking watches!


----------



## JP Esteban

Based on the way things are presented I would say these are more "commemorative" watches; timepieces that are more suited to the mantel than the battlefield


----------



## yangmang617

Very common custom in military units is making commemorative gifts to celebrate an event, someone retiring or leaving the unit, etc. Usually the gifts are plaques, with a print or more commonly a flag (colors, guidon, whatever it's called) of sorts. The more significant the event, the longer length of time someone is in a unit, the greater position of authority, etc., potentially more expense is justified when scraping together a gift***. This is a wrist watch version of the same.

The website opens with "Custom watches for military units & exceptional achievements"

So this company is clearly stating what their watches are about and what it's for. Note the lack of mentioning that these watches are specially made to military specifications. Besides the listing of units that may have used their services before (acting IMO as a customer testimonial), there appears to be no attempt to convey to any consumer that these watches were commissioned by governments for official purposes.

I would caution a jump to conclusion that this site is false or trying to sell watches of questionable heritage through fraudulent representation. Right now, you still have to open dialogue with them to design and ultimately finalize a limited production run. Perhaps once the shop opens up, there may be more opportunities to gleam what they are really trying to sell. But right now, I see a legitimate business with a very niche product, whose customer is not an individual but an organization with the budget (personal or otherwise) to match.

*** military personnel policies differ worldwide. Individuals in one country may be subject to frequent rotations through units in their country, whereas in others, military units are filled from personnel in the local area and rotations limited. The significance of one's leaving the unit, retiring, etc., may be held with more or less significance depending on these factors, among others, playing out in that particular unit.


----------



## seadial

Hardly a bulk order then.


----------



## Micromilspec

PolishX said:


> Sure, I'll list a few, I worked in marketing part time for over 7 years so this isn't my first rodeo. So to recap quickly red flags that scream danger to buyers and investors include the below list.
> 
> No data on pricing, materials, movement, or availability, minimum orders etc.
> No live links to "In The Press" industry evals, test & evals or news updates since launch
> Only live links are to other social media sites (62 Instagram posts in 48 weeks is terrible marketing) 1800 FB followers in 2 1/2 years. I've worked marketing before and these are very low numbers for any real media push
> Baseless claims about collaborating with military units that are no longer in existence (US Army Asymmetrical Warfare Group (AWG) at least, was deactivated March 2021.)
> US Army and DOD would not freely let AWG endorse a product like this from a start up but that is a whole other can or worms
> Baseless claims of being The Premier Choice for Military Units & First Responders". No endorsements or anything close to a certification or agreement to use the units name or likeness. This is a huge issue also that many people don't realize is an issue. These units are not endorsing these products at all.
> Offer of free work ups and sample is also a marketing red flag. When you put them out there on a home page it screams desperation and bad marketing/business plan. That should be discussed with the client behind closed doors not on the main page.


Hi PolishX, thank you for the feedback. 

We will definitely put in links to articles and develop a section for specs and movements. This depends on the project so we made a choice to keep it out, but I see your point. 

The information on the website is far from baseless, but I understand your skepticism to new brands these days. We setup micro sites for each client and have not linked them to the front page because they are for the client only. We have a couple of completed projects we can share though: 






MICROMILSPEC


Spesiallaget for Panserbataljonen. Bittit Fyrst er en symbolsk videreføring av Panserbataljonens robuste og offensive tilstedeværelse i feltet.




panser.micromilspec.com









MICROMILSPEC


En unik klokke tuftet på røykdykkerens hverdag og identitet.




beredskap.micromilspec.com









MICROMILSPEC


En unik klokke eksklusivt tilgjengelig for 1. fregattskvadron




nansen.micromilspec.com












MICROMILSPEC


Custom Professional Watches




tmbn.micromilspec.com












330 Squadron


MK43 watch for 330 Squadron by Micro Milspec




330.micromilspec.com





Live project (approx 25) and samples can be viewed at our design studio in Oslo, Norway.









Sincerely,
Henrik.


----------



## yangmang617

How would you address the issue that visitors to your site may easily--and erroneously--come to the conclusion that your watches are commissioned for official military/first responder use by governments?


----------



## leonbeast

damn thats a clean watch!


----------



## lorroberty

Micromilspec said:


> Hi PolishX, thank you for the feedback.
> 
> We will definitely put in links to articles and develop a section for specs and movements. This depends on the project so we made a choice to keep it out, but I see your point.
> 
> The information on the website is far from baseless, but I understand your skepticism to new brands these days. We setup micro sites for each client and have not linked them to the front page because they are for the client only. We have a couple of completed projects we can share though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICROMILSPEC
> 
> 
> Spesiallaget for Panserbataljonen. Bittit Fyrst er en symbolsk videreføring av Panserbataljonens robuste og offensive tilstedeværelse i feltet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> panser.micromilspec.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICROMILSPEC
> 
> 
> En unik klokke tuftet på røykdykkerens hverdag og identitet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beredskap.micromilspec.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICROMILSPEC
> 
> 
> En unik klokke eksklusivt tilgjengelig for 1. fregattskvadron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nansen.micromilspec.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MICROMILSPEC
> 
> 
> Custom Professional Watches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tmbn.micromilspec.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 330 Squadron
> 
> 
> MK43 watch for 330 Squadron by Micro Milspec
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 330.micromilspec.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live project (approx 25) and samples can be viewed at our design studio in Oslo, Norway.
> View attachment 16332996
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Henrik.


Hi Henrik, do you have any picture or video of real pieces and not rendering? because this picture from your studio window is the only one I ever saw..


----------



## dakotajames

It does feel fishy. But the black one is cool. Go cautiously.


----------



## NE_Colour_U_Like

I think this is a cool idea for a product, but I'm skeptical that the company can stay in business by focusing solely on military unit commemorative models. Seems to me like it might be a bit _too_ niche. Maybe I'm wrong... it wouldn't be the first time. I wish them the best of luck, though. 🍻


----------



## Micromilspec

Perseverence said:


> Where are the pictures of the these Infantry and US Army demo teams wearing these watches?


Hi Perseverence, appreciate the feedback.

Our projects in the U.S are still in production, however, we have completed projects in other countries. Please see a couple of photos that have been shared with us.


----------



## Micromilspec

teckel12 said:


> Hard to show pictures that don't exist.


 Hi Teckel12, I have added a couple of photos in another reply with a similar question. Please see below. 

Best, 
Henrik. 



Micromilspec said:


> Hi Perseverence, appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Our projects in the U.S are still in production, however, we have completed projects in other countries. Please see a couple of photos that have been shared with us.
> 
> View attachment 16341353
> 
> View attachment 16341352
> 
> View attachment 16341348
> 
> View attachment 16341350
> 
> View attachment 16341349
> 
> View attachment 16341351


----------



## Micromilspec

teckel12 said:


> It also appears that it's exactly the same watch, with just a different dial.


Hi again Teckel12, 

Design depends on the project and we can customize everything. Each project has unique hands, dial, bezel, caseback and crown engraving. The mid-case however has become our "signature" and quite popular. 

Best, 
Henrik.


----------



## Micromilspec

lorroberty said:


> Hi Henrik, do you have any picture or video of real pieces and not rendering? because this picture from your studio window is the only one I ever saw..


Hi Lorroberty, thank you for your interest!

We have not had the chance to get around a proper photoshoot yet, this is shot on the phone in our studio.

The below is the His Majesty The King's Guard; the Royal Guards in Norway and the prototype for AWG in the US. I have also attached a couple of field shots from other projects.


----------



## Micromilspec

yangmang617 said:


> How would you address the issue that visitors to your site may easily--and erroneously--come to the conclusion that your watches are commissioned for official military/first responder use by governments?


Hi Yangmang617, 

Projects are official in the regard that they have been approved by their respective governing body to carry official symbols and offered to active soldiers, veterans, etc. *by Micromilspec*. This is not to be confused with "commissioned by a government", each watch is paid for privately. We will take your feedback and put this in a FAQ on the website. 

Best, 
Henrik.


----------



## Perseverence

Micromilspec said:


> Hi Perseverence, appreciate the feedback.
> 
> Our projects in the U.S are still in production, however, we have completed projects in other countries. Please see a couple of photos that have been shared with us.


These are what you should have led with. However, as a military aviator, I can simply wear one of the watches in my collection during any number of cool events.

Are these pieces purchased individually by members of a unit, purchased with unit funds, or requested by official channels?


----------



## JSnipes

Yoshi Bermudas said:


> This is the next biggest thing in the market. Google it.


You are not helping ijs...lol


----------



## seadial

Wonder if they will do a watch for the US Space Force?


----------



## Micromilspec

seadial said:


> Wonder if they will do a watch for the US Space Force?


In progress


----------



## Sacris

Hello, any video review out there of this watches and brand, not just CGI?. Thanks.


----------



## Fergfour

Sacris said:


> Hello, any video review out there of this watches and brand, not just CGI?. Thanks.


I guess not?

I was curious about statements being made regarding the FB Cosmodiver/Luna Dude project, being Swiss Made/not from China etc, and reached out to ask if they make certain components in house like Dekla Watches does for example. The response was: "Unfortunately, I cannot go into the specific details" and "Many of our projects are classified as well, just because anonymity is important for the clients."
Many of my watches likely have China-made parts or are completely made there and I'm fine with that. Some companies are more transparent than others. Some fabricate a story in an effort to entice the customer.


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

42mm is a good size [emoji108]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

